# Structural Integrity "Insanity come's first"



## dee

Lumber yard and beam fabrication...to date, NO ACCIDENTS! Caution, even if you don't drink, projects such as these might make you seriously consider doing so.
Dee


----------



## Kevin

Help me out here Dee. What is this? Trying to figure out why it is in shop safety.


----------



## dee

I wasn't sure where to put it, I goofed. It's my toothpick workshop. Sounds crazy, but if you will, look up "toothpick models" on google images. I will be sharing my toothpick structure as it evolves. Can you move this thread to the appropriate place please Kevin.
Dee


----------



## dee

toothpicks are wood too...


Stay tuned, soon I'll have a stairway completed.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## dee

Here's the beginning of my stairway...


It will probably take as long to build this staircase as it would take to build a full size one.


----------



## dee

This should give you some idea why this project is going to take so long. Sorry the image is blurry, but that's me checking out the stability of a couple piers.




I'm not sure why this post was listed under the "non woodworking related projects" section. Now I could be wrong, but when I inspected the pier structures, they looked like wood.
Dee:cool2:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dee

I want to remind you all to stay focused while on the job-site. I hate to use myself as an example. But as you can see I had a little accident today. I wasn't paying attention to where I was stepping while inspecting some deck floor joists. It didn't hurt too much and since I'm an older single guy...well you get the idea.



Peace Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dee

Seems ole Mr. Murphy's up to his tricks again. Just when I was getting over my last mishap someone forgot to secure the piers, and guess what...you got it. 




Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

dee said:


> ...
> I'm not sure why this post was listed under the "non woodworking related projects" section. Now I could be wrong, but when I inspected the pier structures, they looked like wood.
> Dee:cool2:




Okay you convinced me. It's "woodworking" and since you're making a tutorial I moved it to the classroom. I also appreciate your somewhat bizarre sense of humor. Right down my alley.

Please read *this thread*. It will show you how to properly insert your images. I have done it for you for your first post so you can see the difference. You can edit the rest of them and if you need help holler at me. Now keep the crazyness coming I am digging it. 

And finally, be careful not to get crushed by those pillars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

Thanks Boss! Your the best. Stop back here later to see the decking, gazebo, and look-out tower. Be safe! Dee:cool2:

FYI, a guy by the name of Stan Munro seems to be one of the guru's of this form of art.


----------



## dee

Just received this shipment. (a "little secret") The guys at the yard are always more than happy to hand select for you when you discreetly slip um a few bucks. Anyway I'm here to tell ya, in some cases pre-fabrication is the way to go



 

Peace, Dee :cool2:


----------



## dee

Worked on the deck awhile today. If you look close, you can see instead of just laying the decking straight I decided to go with something a bit less conventional. Sorta parque. And because Kevin has been so patient with me, I decided to dedicate this portion of the structure to him...it's now known as the "K-Deck". And after all that decking, I was hungry so I took a "little" break. One of my favorite snacks...hope I can eat it all. 


 
Peace, Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## dee

This morning I was going to cuss and discuss beam leveling. Instead, wound up showing my rear after too many cups of coffee, and guess what, yep you got it. Fortunatley my security rope was fastened or I would have meet ultimate fate. (Tip) If you find yourself in this position, try a "Riddick maneuver" and twirl yourself back up the rope. 
Ugh...Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

dee said:


> Sounds crazy, but if you will, look up "toothpick models" on google images.
> Dee



Umm...that's weird, all I found were these toothpicks,


 

Maybe I need to check my settings...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dee

Reminds me of someone in know...in fact...nah, it's not her. 
Ok then, the K-deck is coming along nicely, or at least it was, until I uh.....don't even ask how this happened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dee

I always say breakfast is the most important meal of the day. And you're guna need one if you expect to accomplish feats like this.


 
see ya tomorrow, Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## dee

REVIEW time: So this is roughly what 800 timbers will get you. With very little waste. Buy in bulk, Sam's sells a 4x800 pack. 


 
TOOLS: Good wire snippers, small square, razor knife, small clamps, ruler, soft tie, weights (books work fine), needle nose pliers, and something round like a bottle, pencil. 
As you can see the K-deck is just about finished, but wait, I've got company, and by looks of that cannon I seriously doubt they're here to check my building permit. 


 
Peace, Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## dee

I was able to negotiate a deal with those guys, they were even willing to provide a UTDS (ultimate termite defense system). They're now part of the crew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

Here's a work of Stan Munro. 9 months to build? Maybe his wife was pregnant?


 
Well "move over Munro-ver, and let "lil Dee" take over.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Dee it's really looking good. Where do you get a paint brush the size needed for such a project once the whitewashing begins . . . your wife's Masquera applicator? And what is a "K-deck"?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Dee said:


> And because Kevin has been so patient with me, I decided to dedicate this portion of the structure to him...it's now known as the "K-Deck".



Lol this is a really funny and cool build.

Good job, Dee!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee

To answer those questions in order, airless sprayer, not married, and the "K-deck" is in your honor...sir! It's my way of thanking you, being that you invited me into this forum, I wanted to show my appreciation for your patience and help.
Your a great moderator man!
Peace, Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

dee said:


> To answer those questions in order, airless sprayer, not married, and the "K-deck" is in your honor...sir! It's my way of thanking you, being that you invited me into this forum, I wanted to show my appreciation for your patience and help.
> Your a great moderator man!
> Peace, Dee :cool2:



I invited you because you were driving me nuts with questions using the contact form.  

But seriously, thank you Dee for naming the deck after me. I am fairly certain no one has ever bestowed such an honor on me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> And because Kevin has been so patient with me, I decided to dedicate this portion of the structure to him...it's now known as the "K-Deck".



Thanks somehow I had missed his post about that part.


----------



## DKMD

I think you're completely nuts... In an interesting sort of way... That's an apt description of many of the folks around here!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dee

At this point, the structure is going to a whole different level. But before I begin to cover things up, I thought it wood be good to show what goes on behind the scene.


 
These pillars I'm standing next to will be load bearing and serve to provide the base upon which all things from this point will be built. You can also see wall and floor joist construction. I have to give credit on this support concept to a guy that doesn't miss a thing. The toothpick looking girl picture RipJack submitted earlier got me to thinking about bio-mechanics. Hence I present to you with great appreciation, the "RJ Super-Structure System". I'll provide aerial photos of this at a later date.
Peace, Dee:cool2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Heh heh heh.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee

Walls, Windows and Doors. I'm going to move on to the next phase of construction. This will outline and explain how I'm going to do this. I want somewhat of a log cabin looking wall construction with round windows. The picture shows a pre-fab wall with a window set on top (that's Minnie Me standing there too). To get the round shape I used a bread tie thingy with the TP's around a pencil. The walls are nothing more than stacked triangles, (cross-section).


----------



## Kevin

Dee, at this point I have to ask about your avatar. Are those used as toothpick snips, surgical equipment, roach clips, or a combination of all the above?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## dee

Good question! And the answer is...they're barber shears. The ones on top are 5.5" German made Tendeo E-line's. You can get those for around $400. The lower ones are 5.5" Kenchii Mellinium's and they go for about $350. No worries, it's just another license I've got, and something I do on the side. I'm also ARRT (american registry of radiologic technologists), ARDMS (american registry of diagnostic medical sonographers), RVT (registered vascular tech), that's X-ray and ultrasound.....blah, blah, blah. Oh and I got a drivers license and fishing license too. heh I will change my avatar if you wish boss, no worries.
Peace, Dee
With all due respect boss, you avatar looks like bigfoot with hands in the air.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

LOL! It does look like Bigfoot with his hands in the air! 

Both you guys are cracking me up big time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

dee said:


> Good question! And the answer is...they're barber shears. The ones on top are 5.5" German made Tendeo E-line's. You can get those for around $400. The lower ones are 5.5" Kenchii Mellinium's and they go for about $350. No worries, it's just another license I've got, and something I do on the side. I'm also ARRT (american registry of radiologic technologists), ARDMS (american registry of diagnostic medical sonographers), RVT (registered vascular tech), that's X-ray and ultrasound.....blah, blah, blah. Oh and I got a drivers license too. heh I will change my avatar if you wish boss, no worries.
> Peace, Dee
> With all due respect boss, you avatar looks like bigfoot with hands in the air.



_"I ain't your Paaaa!"_ (name that movie) or your boss. But you can call me what you want.

Second (I didn't even say first but I am implying it here) I would feel very safe getting a haircut from you. If you accidentally cut my neck, you are qualified to save me, although I think you would lose your barber license and get a lifesaving award in the same day. And I think I would rather enjoy the conversation while being sheared by you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dee

That's one of my favorites! High Plains Drifter, great flick. I love the part where Clint whoops up on those guys with that piece of hickory. Oh and I woodn't even charge ya 90 cents.
I think some of the Doc's get pissed when I call them "boss". But hey ya gotta have some fun right?
Dee

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

You still didn't name the _"I ain't your Paaaa!"_ question. Give it up you sick puppy.


----------



## dee

Damn it...ok I give up! arrrrrr! Oh but I found something you might appreciate.




no wait,I got it...."the outlaw josie wales" ....Wo0TaGe! yep and then he blasts that guy!
Then this part I love...indian,"what about the guy on the right"
clint, "you where there"
indian, "what if i missed"
LOL! maybe not the exact words, but you get it right boss?!


----------



## Kevin

Dee, you are getting into my head man. That was really sweet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dee

Ya boss fun stuff....k I gtg build a tooth pick house or sumthin....l8r!
peace, Dee


----------



## dee

We had lots of fun today, but unfortunatly I must end this day on a somewhat sad note. Jimi Jamison lead singer of Survivor has passed away at the age of 63. I grew up with inspiration from the eye of the tiger.
Here's my tribute to you bro, you will be missed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

I want to back up a bit and show a close up of the staircase, it's coming along nicely. And here's a wall section.


 



You can see the wee round hole in the wall section to my left. To my right is a section with a pillar that will couple the walls together. Oh, and I almost forgot my visitor today is none other than...guess who?
Peace, Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

Is that a really a picture of you, Dee?

I hope you handled that squatch alright, looks like it could wreck havock on a man's castle.

✌

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dee

The dude in the green shorts and brown cap? Yes sir it is, albeit a bit smaller than real life. And the squatch, they're actually pretty good guys too.
Dee
Since this section has to do with walls, I thought this wood be cool


----------



## Kevin

Getting really good Dee. Very creative - you've got me looking forward to each new installment. I feel honored to be working beside you on this. You want me to bring in another load of sticks? I guess I better hose 'em down real good first every time I pick up a bundle they go up in flames. We'll never get done at this rate . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dee

Thanks boss...just gettin warmed up. "We'll never get done at this rate"? Does that mean the fun will just go on and on? That wood be cool. I don't really have a time-line, as far as the TP structure goes. It takes a lot of patience, but I'm a pretty tenacious guy....so IT will get done someday. And this forum...ah boss, it's very cool, and you do a great job with it...considering all the (pardon my french) crap out there. The real world isn't always a nice place.
Dee
_"Money nor material things don't compensate for my happiness" Dee_

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Johnturner

You guys are truly nuts - In the nicest possible way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## dee

Be careful Mr. Johnturner, with an avatar like that you just might find yourself carrying tooth picks around on my job-site one of these days. I'm always looking for good visitors and help.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dee

Well well what do we have here now...it looks like RipJacks little R2D2 guy just rolled up. Correction-_was_ RipJacks little R2D2. He's mine now. Awwww, don't worry RJ, I'll take good care of him. Lots of room for him to roam around, he will like it here. No worries. BTW, what's he eat?



Thanks man! Dee:cool2:
RJ, I'm only kidding, I wood never keep your lil R2D2 guy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

How can this get any better. You might need some help from a monkey that calls himself and ape - make sure to assign menial tasks to the monkey - he is a smart ass and should have already been banned by now anyway . . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## dee

Gotta make a wee work related road trip and will be out til Saturday. I wanted to post up somewhat of a disclaimer of explanation. This thread is not in anyway meant to offend, harm, or otherwise hurt anyone in any way. If you ever feel so, please don't hesitate to let me or the moderators know. My intention was (is) to bring something new and bright to this forum in a fun way, and so this is what I came up with. I wood sincerely feel bad if I offend anyone. 
Peace, Dee :cool2:
Don't forget to flush your joints!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dee

im posting from my cell phone. away from home atm. hope ya'll had a great day. i'll b back at the toothpick job site tomorrow to further the project. i'll have some really cool pics to post too. peace, dee:cool2:


----------



## Kevin

Dee I have a request can we build a cage just large enough to hold a monkey? I have one I want to put in it and I will pay for the boxes of lumber . . . . . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Now this is a classic topic. I really like reading the updates. 

I call my lil buddy R-13....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee

this tiny cell phone key pad is driving meh bananas. speaking of bananas...what's that you say boss? you want meh to build a cage just large enough to hold a monkey? this kinda monkey?




sure i'll build you a cage, can you get me a date with "Ann Darrow"?#$^%&*(!!!!!




Dee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dee

got 1 more doc to see this morning, then guna head over to texas children's hospital to visit some kids and tell the "story of the woodbarters". this is the picture book made from shots takin from "structural integrity" a picture says a thousand words!


 
then i'll post some recent job site pics when i get home later this evening. have a great day!
peace, dee

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Dee, I looked in my black book and Ann's number seems to have been smudged by some tear drops from the last time I called her.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

How did I miss this? I have literally laughed from the beginning. Need more updates!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brandon

Can't wait for more.....soooo funny

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee

I'm not gone even 2 days and guess what...yep you got it. The guys thought the job site wood make a great place to conduct their war games. I guess it's ok-but when this is over there's a lot of work to catch up on not to mention the clean up. Anyway you decide the outcome...this is the way I saw it...


 

 


Image 1: The over all battlefield, then zoom down. Image 2: The opponent is about to put a cap in R-13. Image 3: Bigfoot pops up from behind a barrier to create a distraction so R-13 can slip off to safety. I wood imagine he's yelling out something to the effect, "hey! you can't hit me, I'm the gingerbread man". Good ole bigfoot, always clowning around. If you look closely at image 1 you can see Minnie Me flanking the opponent ranks on what appears to be an Abrams tank. I've no doubt he was the deciding factor in our win. Chalk up another one for the home team!
Peace, Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## dee

Alrighty then, now that the site is cleaned up, R-13 and Bigfoot (hands still in the air) wanted to show you they did actually get some work done while I was away. And I'm pretty impressed. Most doors these days come to a work site pre-hung in the jamb, and that's fine, but the guys wanted to build the jamb on-site. As you all know the arch in engineering is one of the, if not the strongest load bearing structures that can be built (gravity considered). Ancient builders realized this long ago, and you see their arch work throughout many parts of the world. That being said, I will let the guys show you what they came up with.


 


Oh, and by the way. One little girl saw the picture of Bigfoot in the "Woodbarters flip chart story book", and asked, "why does Bigfoot have his hands up all the time"? I relpied, "he likes to do jumping jacks". It was the best answer I could come up with in a hurry. I would like to have put up pics of the reactions to the story book, but due to medico- legal issues it would be ethically inappropriate on my part.
Peace, Dee :cool2:
The arch top doorway and walls now under construction will be part of the first building, and will connect to the "K-deck" via upper walkway bridge. Once the walls and doors are in place, the guys will move on to ceiling joists and rafters. Then the roof.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

​


----------



## SENC

It may be time to implement drug testing to go along with the requirement to introduce yourself as a new member. And I want whatever he is having!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dee

You may want to have a double after watching this...




Peace, Dee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dee

Geeeeez, R-13 was not going to let me crash out tonight until I posted a pic of the door he's working on. It's nice R-13. Uh RipJack, you want him back now?



Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dee

Here's a video review less captions and posts of the build-up. I'm not sure but it seemed at least one way to do this was to upload it to youtube then transfer it here. Hope you enjoy.




This is the first time I've tried something like this video. So it's mediocre. I hope to add tunes on part 2.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

dee said:


> ... I hope to add tunes on part 2.
> Peace, Dee


If you add tunes I would keep the volume low especially if you're gonna have any narrative. I prefer no music at all with narrative but I'm sure whatever you come up with will be a success.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dee

I see your point boss. Thanks. I notice YT offers editing tools. There you can DL and add like instrumentals to your published vids. Man, I sure am learning a lot of stuff. It wood be cool for others to make and add vids of their projects, like turning and box making...etc. I for one wood like to watch instructional vids. Just a thought. But as I view some of the incredible projects woodbarter members have produced, I realize there's no end to the talent here. I think the vid I posted is more or less sub-optimal, being that it does lack sound, and could be considered somewhat boring. Unless of course you're deaf, no pun intended. Maybe I'll try a caption between the pics approach next time. I trust your judgement and look forward to your advice with great anticipation boss! Cool
Peace, Dee
This is one thought. You can review the next vid on YT and then approve it or suggest changes before it's posted. That wood be cool! What do you think boss?


----------



## dee

We got a good portion of the front wall done, door jamb shimmed in and set the door in place. Calling it quits early to have a wee bar-b-que. Then guna hit the road for a little fishing...see ya Monday!


 

 
Have a great weekend! Dee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dee

i just updated the vid on youtube with music by way of youtube edit tools. it automatically updated here too.....eeeeek! i dunno how it's does that. oops hope it's ok, i prolly shoulda checked with u b4 i did that boss. sorry heh my bad
peace, dee

senc, it's workin for me.......u still got no audio m8?


----------



## SENC

dee said:


> i just updated the vid on youtube with music by way of youtube edit tools. it automatically updated here too.....eeeeek! i dunno how it's does that. oops hope it's ok, i prolly shoulda checked with u b4 i did that boss. sorry heh my bad
> peace, dee


I got no tunage when I rewatched. Wait, I just watched this again?


----------



## SENC

Had to go to youtube to hear it (yes, I've watched it threw times now!). All I can say is bigfoot is rockin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

In-coooooooooming! Today, for the most part, I think I know what Sargent Hulka went through. But seriously I found a useful little tool at the hardware store that is going to come in handy. And here to demonstrate it, all the way from NC is none other than SENC. This little caliper is plastic, but that's fine for our purpose, and it will be great for inside and outside measurements on all sorts of stuff. I found it in the $1 bin...can't beat that!


 

 
Tomorrow we'll talk about and show how the flexibility properties of glue are going to work to our advantage. Until then...




Peace, Dee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

I always wanted to be a tank jockey!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dee

I have another tank, and I think we can use both of them tomorrow to show the flex properties glue. Here's the equation: wood (walls)+glue+pillars=multi angled walls! I think we can get at the very least an octagon going, that wood leave us with an interesting roof line. Here's what I have in mind. And FYI this is actually were I grew up surfing and fishing as a kid! Notice the size of the waves...guess what...yep, you got it...I was wash machined many times there!



Peace, Dee


----------



## ripjack13

Uh oh! henry's in the mix too!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

I think I'm there to protect the project from balding Mississippians.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dee

Like I always say..."a monkey could do the job of a CT or MRI tech, but when you need an abstract perspective, look for an ultrasound tech". That being said, I was messing around with a software program I use to create some neat landscapes and generated this image I thought was cool. Then set the structures up in front of it, turned the lights out, grabbed my cell phone...correction, grabbed the cell phone first (so I woodn't trip in the dark and break anything), then did some bracketing and look how this came out. Actually the K-tower was shot with the lights off with camera flash active. That's why it's a wee bit crooked. I was guessing. The other image was lights on with no flash. My eyes are trained to detect various echo-textures, but I think anyone can see the obvious difference. You decide which one you prefer.


 


Just another fun way to make the structure come to life! Going to work something like this into part 2 of the Structural Integrity vid. Cheers!




Peace, Dee

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dee

These are post processed and edited images. And to think this all started with a little peace of wOoD!


 

 


I didn't reveal what software program was used to render the backgrounds...well, it's Terragen 1 developed by Planetside UK, and it's a free download. There is also Terragen 2 and 3 for advanced users. If you google images and Terragen you will be able to explore some truly amazing works of art. Terragen 1 is the easiest to use but all the software does have tutorials. Terragen 1 also does not have plants nor can it generate planets. T2 and T3 does have plants and can render planets. DO NOT be intimidated by these programs, however complex they may seem. With a desire to learn, and little imagination, anyone can do this. If you are interested in learning how to use them, I have no problem helping you. If I don't know an answer to your question...no worries...I'll make something up! However, I am no expert with these programs.
I'll be back later today to discuss some roof options for our structure, with a little help from Bigfoot, R-13 and SENC. Until then, have an awesome day.
Peace, Dee
Image 1 and 3 are rendered with Terragen 2. Image 2 was rendered using a combination of T2, PSP, and "Spacescape" software.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dee

Sorry I don't have pics today. There's 2 more walls being glued together with windows in them. This structure is going to be octagon in shape, so we need 8 walls. An octagon is pretty easy to do. The angles from the axis to any multi-sided structure or shape can be arrived at by dividing 360 by the number of flat sides. Thus 360 divided by 8 = 45 degrees and so on. So 45 degrees is the angle from a center axis. I prefer the easy way, working from the center out. Here's an image to help understand how this is done. 


 
I'll be sure to have pics tomorrow...I promise.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dee

Alright, I did manage to get a pic! yay! Enter the OCTAGON. But wait, it's not an octagon...yet. All the guys gathered around to discuss the fact that we are going to have 8 sections and 8 pillars all glued together to form one really long wall. So here's the question...how are we going to make it an octagon? Figure it out. No, you can't take it apart either. I'm not giving any glues, I mean clues. Remember, you can not disassemble the wall.



5 sections including the door jamb as a section, the other 3 sections standing up ARE going to be glued together like the 5 are now, so it will be one continuous long wall. But how is it going to become octagon shape without taking it apart? If you can't guess, you'll have to wait til tomorrow! I sure hope what I'm going to try works, else I'll be lookin purdy dumb.
Peace, Dee


----------



## dee

A video of Stan Munro's INCREDIBLE "Toothpick City"...and again, to think it all began with one wee toothpick!




_Toothpicks are wood too_!, Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## dee

No, that's not the hand of God! Albeit, in a manner of speaking each one of us is a creator. 


 

 

 
Image 1: here's 3 different wall sections. Image 2: single stacked wall section displays the flex properties of the glue. Image 3: what I'll refer to as a tri-pick stack. it takes 2 1/2 x's the TP's to make this type of wall. 
In Image 2 you can see the wall is still one long section, and this afternoon that will become an octagon...without taking it apart.
Peace, Dee


----------



## dee

How are toothpick's applied in the real world?



Or should I say, how in the world are toothpick's applied! Wish that was my train set.
Peace, Dee


----------



## dee

8 sections + 8 pillars all glued together! Moving right along.



This afternoon if the glue will have set up and then...Enter The Octagon.
Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

I thought keeping my feet on the ground wood be a safe place. The use of the tanks to push the walls around was a great idea. SENC and R-13 rolled their Abrams fenders up to the walls, (I have no i-Dee-uh what Bigfoot was doing) while I guided them in.


 

 

 
Image 1: positioning the Abrams (and looks like I'm about to get my head blown off). Image 2: The big push. Image 3: Razor knife extraction of the gallbladder....no no...oops, (got crossways there for a sec). I meant the pillars! 3 out of the 14 TP's that it took to initially build the pillars were extracted from the inside. This allowed the exterior to interior flexation (is that a word?) oh well, anyway, you guys get the i-Dee-uh right?
More pics later...Dee :cool2:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

dangit Marc watch where the heck you're going you bout to run me over during my nap.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Since my likeness is being used in the construction of this, what is it going to be again, I figured I better ask: Did you pull the proper permits? Do you have your insurance and workers comp paid up? I wouldn't want my name sullied by being involved in an illegal project, nor do I want to have my tank taken in a lawsuit. I may be a blockhead, but I'm no dummy.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Did you pull the proper permits? Do you have your insurance and workers comp paid up? I wouldn't want my name sullied by being involved in an illegal project, nor do I want to have my tank taken in a lawsuit.



Don't worry about it Hen, Dee put me in charge of dealing with the federales, I am the government liaison occifer it's my responibility to make sure we're are good with the permits and stuff. By the way, do we have to pull those before we finish the project?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## dee

Perhaps I should build that cage for myself! At any rate, I was up on the ladder securing top plates and getting ready to figure the roof pitch, and boy was I glad I had my camera. Get a load of the view from up here!


 
I believe that's H2O, guess what that means...you got it, time to go fishing!
This about finishes up "Part 2". So I'll add to the vid and get it up here no later than tomorrow, (i hope). 
Good Day, Dee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dee

As you can see we're all pretty pleased with the structure so far. Part 3 begins tomorrow and that will deal with the roof construction. Since the structure is multi-sided I'm thinking a multi-pitch roof design wood be cool.


 

 

 


Until then, "let's drop some lead on those mother...#%*)@#"!!! Dee


----------



## Kevin

dee said:


> As you can see we're all pretty pleased with the structure so far. Part 3 begins tomorrow and that will deal with the roof construction. Since the structure is multi-sided I'm thinking a multi-pitch roof design wood be cool.



I bet we'll need some help for that. I don't like being awakened from my naps like I was today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dee

Time to start part 3 of our project, the roof. It wood be nice in this case to have a monkey for this. Or at least someone that can climb like one. I wood also like to caution those who don't consider people that love to work with wood as being precise. 


 

 
Hence this is the beginning layout for the roof system.
Peace, Dee


----------



## dee

Well here it is...the video recap of parts 1 and 2. Enjoy!




Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

The ceiling joist are in place, but someone knocked over the ladder. And I am afraid of heights (lol really I am) and prefer to keep my feet on the ground. I trust these guys to get me down once they stop clowning around.



Peace, Dee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

LMAO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dee

Boss, Wot! Man stop doin those jumping jacks PLEASE & get me down, I'm scared to death sir. And then help me to the bo-john! I'm guna lose it boss hurry. ROFL! Hope I don't sneeze, now hurry please! My flow rate ain't what it used to be, but still... assess your position!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

dee said:


> Boss, Wot! Man stop doin those jumping jacks PLEASE & get me down, I'm scared to death sir. And then help me to the bo-john!



Dude you got to wear a chute next time (hint hint).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Dee stop it with all the boss and sir stuff. Even though we don't really know you, I have a feeling that you have somehow earned those titles in life. So from here on out I am calling you Boss. After all, this is your jobsite, sir. 

Now, what do you want me to do Boss(after my nap)?


----------



## dee

Never mind it's too late.....you know what I need now....."depends"!

As you say, it's my job-site, but in a manner of speaking, this is your land used to build it on. I don't want to be the boss either, so I have an idea. How about we just won't have a boss on this job-site? And I told you what I wanted, remember? You asked if I wood build a cage for a monkey, right? And what did I ask for? Have a good nap Mr. Kevin and here's a little something for you to watch when you're finished napping. Salute!




Cheers, Dee


----------



## dee

No, I'm not having an identity crisis. I just like this Strat better.
Peace, Dee


----------



## brandon

Reminds of one day on a job site (when I could still do that kind of work) we had a newbie and sent him up the 40' ladder to put in the last few screws on some eve rake. He got about ten rungs up the ladder and started yelling "my eyes is gettin dim boss...my eyes they dim" so I had to "rescue" him and finish the job myself...sure do miss those days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dee

Brandon, I sincerely hope that guys prognosis was good.

Now here's a teaser of 4 rafters in place. I like rich backdrops. They definitely add to what might otherwise be a "ho hum" image. Take a look. 


 
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

Mr. Kevin, when you said you wanted a cage built, this was the first thing that popped into my head.



But that's not what you had in mind...was it? Something a bit more luxurious perhaps?



Maybe something for the inside?



Something wee?



Er uh, something for when friends stop by?



Or...a cage to keep scary things out?



As long as we're underwater, how about a cage to drive around in?



A funny cage?!!!


 

 


PICOLAS Cage, ROFL!!! Think I'll go back to work nooooow. Peace, Dee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dee

Well the ceiling joists and rafters are in place, and the next step is roof decking. We'll get started on that tomorrow, if our structure doesn't burn down.



Peace, Dee
Oh, and on Sunday I hope to present a short video created with a powerful editing tool. It's kinda a surprise. But I'll tell you this much. It will only be about 27 seconds long, but will contain over 600 frames!


----------



## dee

Prefabricated roof decking: Easily accomplished with the use of a round object and some soft tie. Much faster than laying down 1 piece at a time. Tip: I might add, if you try to do this with full size lumber, chances are you're going to need a crane.


 
And one last look before it's covered. Almost to purdy to cover.


----------



## dee

Before work this morning the crew was hanging out on the K-deck sippin coffee and havin a little shop talk, when all of a sudden we were startled by a huge tornado ripping through the valley straight towards the job site. We took off to take cover and when it passed we were sad to find R-13 didn't make it. He was swept up in the tornado and carried away. No work today, we're going to look for R-13 and hope our friend is ok. He does have an active on-board video recording system, and when (not if) we find him it will be interesting to see what he recorded. I'm most certain we'll find him, he also has a homing type device installed and we should be able to triangulate his position. No worries...really. Once we do find him, we'll post that video recording from R-13's traumatic venture.



We found R-13 a few miles up the valley. He's a bit shaken up. And here's what his video system revealed.




We're going to get him back to the site and fix him up good as new, we still got a roof to get done.
Cheers!.....Dee

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm feeling a lil dizzy dee....

Good thing ya found em when you did, if he had landed in that water it would have been game over. Water and electronics....not good bed fellows. :-)


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I'm feeling a lil dizzy dee....
> 
> Good thing ya found em when you did, if he had landed in that water it would have been game over. Water and electronics....not good bed fellows. :-)



Wookie would have fixed you. Where is Wookie anyways?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dee

I got the roof about half way done...pics tomorrow.
R-13 transmission video stats:
# of frames: over 650
single frame time: .04 sec
render time/frame: + or - 13 mins. each
total elapsed time to production: about 5 days
571 mb


----------



## ripjack13

Why's it take so long to make?


----------



## dee

The vid is a computer generated animation. If you look closely, it's taken from the same picture used in the background before the storm hit (from the K-deck). The vid is similar to a flip book in which case the characters move as the pages are flip rapidly. It takes many frames to equal 1 sec. Keeping in mind each frame is only .04 of a sec. If the time is set to say .50 or 1 sec, it would create a flickering or skipping affect.
As the video evolves you see the turns or curving affect...I am not smart enough to figure the kind of physics this involves. Hence a powerful rendering tool does this for me, it's called "Campath". Yes I can figure forward, backward, lateral, up, down etc. Turning while keeping on track is a whole nother ball game.
The vid was completed with "movie maker".
Programs used:
1. Terragen 1
2. Campath
3. Movie maker
Anyone can do this, it's not that difficult. On the other hand...
I'm glad you liked the video transmitted by R-13. The vid is a nice break from the project. But we need to get back work on our TP structure, because plans are already in the underway for the next TP project tutorial. However, if anyone is interested in creating a vid like this...I would be more than happy to help you. 
Peace, Dee


----------



## Kevin

Dee I am impressed by your video editing skills. You were able to edit out the wall of the tornado so we could actually see R-13s view of his involuntary travels, and yet we can still see the 500 MPH spinning of the landscape. Quite impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## dee

Kevin said:


> Wookie would have fixed you. Where is Wookie anyways?


Does this answer your question? Handstands on the peak of the roof? WTH!



I guess he's got a totally different approach to decking a roof...one I'm not familiar with. Good thing Senc isn't driving the Abrams!



Ah geez, for cryin out loud! It's Nicholas (Yoda) Cage...
I've put up some funny job site pics, but IMO the roof handstand is 5 star funny.
Cheers, Dee

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dee

BTW Kevin, I wood have classified that tornado as an F-3 or 4. 
From R-13's perspective it was an F-5 no doubt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dee

I don't want to get off track from this project, or at least not too far. But I'm just starting another animation and it won't be done until probably next Sunday. It will be an exclusive. I can post it here for viewing, youtube, or "non-wood related projects". Since the reviews on "R-13's Transmission" video were so good, I've decided to create another vid for Kevin. Don't ask me what the title will be cos I dun know (recommendations welcome). The reason it will take so long is because of the amount of frames that have to be rendered...950 so far, but I'll most likely add to it. Let me do some math real quick...dum dum dee dum do lala dum dee dum, hmmm hmm dum dee dum...ok here's the jist of it. Alright, if each frame is .04sec then it's going to take 25 images/sec...ummm yea that's right, had to recheck. So if we got 950 frames we should come up with a vid that lasts 38sec. Am I right...no, my calculator is, heh! I know .05/sec doesn't seem like much, but that's where you will begin to notice less of a smooth looking vid (in the quantum universe .01sec is a huge amount of time). I don't want to bore you with all the physics crap, but that's a summary on the vid. 
Kevin has been such a noble moderator, I think he deserves a vacation, or as they put it in Europe...HOLIDAY. Anyway that's pretty much the theme of the vid. I think Kevin will like where he's going...
Here's a peek:


 
That's frame 2 rendering on my laptop. Hope you like islands surrounded by vast waterways Kevin. If anyone comes up with a catchy title for this please let me know. It will be on youtube so let's make sure the title is clean to where anyone can view it and not be offended. I'll be putting an instrumental to it this time.
\0/ <---------- hands in the air, Salute!
Dee


----------



## Kevin

Some people hate snakes. Some spiders. I hate the cold. You're cruel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dee

Kevin said:


> I hate the cold.


No worries! This is a tropical paradise. Fishing report good, weather good, water temp up, clear skies! On the other hand, if I wood have known you don't like the cold, I could have added LAVA instead. I do have an effect for it....on the vid after this, I'll do a lava vid and dress it up with some eerie looking sky.

The crew didn't much feel like working today, and I can understand....with the R-13 ordeal and all. But this is what the tornado did. We'll clean it up later.


 
Oh the work truck was totaled too, so we took this day to go look for a new work truck, and looky what we found!


 
Just to give you an I-dee-uh how tall this truck is...I'm 6', so this thing has to sit about 10'+ at the cab. The crew liked it, only the insurance people woodn't give us enough to buy a rusty shopping cart. 
Cheers! Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

The roof construction is making way, as well as our war games!


 

 

 


Look out SENC, that guy has an RPG, R-13 get your sniper to take that guy out and hurry. I'll come around with air support...
Wookie, always clowning around. That's not a field goal Wookie. Rookie? Wookie? awww well.
Back to work.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

Here's where we are to date: The roof on the octagon structure is almost complete. When the roof is finished there will be a summary of the overall production including an updated SI video with "part 3 roof". At that time this tutorial will conclude. Kevin's video will be posted later tomorrow. Before the conclusion of the tutorial, there will be 1 more animated video dedicated to SENC, and will involve the "lava" effect. These animations are in a way a gesture of appreciation for the support from the crew. There could be another tutorial, but it would in no way be as long as this. 


 
These TP structure are time consuming and tedious so say the least. But those of us that have a passion for creating something beautiful from wood (regardless of the size) know that the sacrifices give more than they take! 
I'm going to continue creating TP structures and probably use a piece of cedar to mount them on, then maybe even head to the flea market...who knows, only time will tell.
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

We didn't get that truck.....but R-13 got a new forklift! and he's already making good use of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have a couple nominations for titles.....

Kevin's Cold weather cunundrum.

I shoulda took a left at Albuquerque.

We're not in Kansas toto.

Deenational Lampoon's Kevin's Holiday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dee

I like the..."We're Not in Kansas Toto". In fact I'll use that. The video will be viewing some incredible islands as we skim across vast waterways.
Oh man com'on wookie, we got work to do....And no that's not Arnold.



Cheers! Dee


----------



## Kevin

Hmmm now I am wondering if I should convert to Muslimism (is that a word?). As it stands I am unaffiliated with any of the thousands of man-made religious belief scams that have been perpetrated on us for millennia, but this kind of makes me want to be a pork-denying muslim.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dee

Please do not convert to Islam! Now I don't know if I can ever look at a piece of bacon the same way. So how's this?


 

 
You got a horse instead.
Salute! Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

The video is finished. However you will notice some flicker at the very beginning and also see some frames that kinda got squirrelly as the render was in progress. Those frames have a black inferior portion. It appears this render issue is manifest 3 times. I didn't want to start the complete render over, so I apologize for this error. (it took 5 days to cook)


 
This image is of the software program that is used to create a path the camera follows. The dots are waypoints and camera view. I have not used this program in a few years and that explains my screw ups. I am currently going through a remediation process. The last video in thanks to Senc, I hope will come out better. 


 
This is a still shot, 1 of 778 shots. Realistically any one of those 778 frames can be selected and printed to use as you wish. If you have been following this thread, you know I've used some of the pics as backdrops for the crew.
Peace, Dee


----------



## dee

Well here it is. Enjoy your trip Kevin. What is so cool about this video is the shoreline foam, as if a bit of turbulence was washing up.




Salute! Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

Here's an update and summary on how the roof is coming along.
1. wood glue
2. sifter/drainer ( application with the sifter will distribute the sawdust evenly)
3. bag of residual cedar sawdust
Apply a thin coat of glue, shake the sifter with sawdust at a moderate height over the structure. This also covered the better part of the seams.


 




Model railroaders do a lot of terrain work the same way.
Kevin, did you ask me earlier in this thread how I was going to paint this, rather coat it....this is it!
Image 3 is a 2 coat buildup.
Yay! Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Is it real? or is it Memorex?

cool vid Dee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dee

Senc's vid is going to be real cool, has a darker sky green/grey 3d clouds, and Lava. You'll see the sun too.....it's almost eerie. I'm guna run it at .06sec/frame...that should smooth it a bit. Toto was a bit choppy. But the shoreline foam came out ok.
Oh to answer your question...it's somewhere between real and memorex.

The structure is very close to being finished, I've got some good pals that are going to do a little landscaping The sawdust roof looks very realistic. I'll have pics tomorrow.
Peace, Praise to the lady bass player! in your friends band.
Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

Here's the toothpick work station.


 
Here's a single frame teaser for the SENC vid, which will most likely be up later today.


 
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I may be a blockhead, but I'm no dummy.



That would be a great title...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

dee said:


> The video is finished. However you will notice some frames that kinda got squirrelly as the render was in progress. Those frames have a black inferior portion. It appears this render issue is manifest 3 times.



It seems that when those dark spots appear, it's as if the camera is going below the water's surface. So what you see under water is the black spots.
Yes? make sense?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dee

You're exactly right! You're a clever dude R-13. I made adjustments for the next vid, was careful to assess my camera position, so you might see just a wee bit on some frames, not really noticeable. I believe I've traced the soure of the "underwater issue" to the Campath program.
If you're interested, Terragen 1,2 and 3 are free, as is the Campath program.
http://planetside.co.uk/
I've got T2, but not a Campath type program to run a script.
T1 and Campath are a snap...there's tutorial for them as well.
I'm going to work SENC's quote in! Thanks mon. Got a little AC/DC sounding track for it,
Salute! Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dee

SENC, you're smart enough to not get burned!




Cheers!!!
One more thing I want to add...R-13 cleverly identified the "black frame" issues. After a quick review I realized he was completely correct.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dee

I didn't want to start a whole new thread just for 2 pictures.....but these pictures are priceless!


 

 
Look at that fine woodbarter.com cap one old U.S. Marine got today. BTW my paaaaaaaa, IS a [email protected]%# marine. Semper Fi.
Salute Dad
Cheers! Dee \o/ <------------ hands in the air!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

You can post it here dee.....

http://woodbarter.com/threads/brotherhood-of-the-traveling-hat.3377/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Cool vid dee.....i like it better when traveling forwards.

I put it on for my grandson and he said he was flying like batman. (His favorite superhero)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dee

Batman's very cool. I think I like traveling forward better too. Did you get audio?
Thanks again....I just posted those pics where you said.
Cheers! Dee


----------



## dee

Later on this evening we'll be wrapping up this tutorial with pictures. I just want to over some things before.
Tools and other stuff:
1. razor knife
2. wire snips
3. small square
4. soft tie or rubber bands
5. ruler
6. small clamps
7. fine sandpaper
8. phillips head screw driver
9. elmers wood glue
10. toothpicks
11. sawdust and sifter (roof)
This is what I used on this project. However, there can be substitutes. Most of these items can be purchased from the dollar bin.
If you attempt something like this, be mindful and patient. Be precise and creative. Almost anything we make in full scale can be done on a miniature scale. You can use toothpicks, match sticks, ice cream sticks or whatever your imagination can come up with. Woodworkers are more than just woodworkers, we are artisans and creators.
This has been a fun tutorial, and I hope you all have enjoyed it as much as I have enjoyed presenting it. I want to personally thanks "The Crew", as well as the great people of woodbarter. I think it's safe to say we all have something in common...to strive for excellence in whatever project we perceive.


 

 


I purposely left some trim and ridge-cap unfinished to compare it with the sawdust roof that came out pretty good. This new home will be on sale at the flea market soon, along with other projects. The K-deck will however remain part of an ongoing city.
Anyone can do this! .....The End
Peace, Dee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

